# Tips for collecting sample of wee from 8 month old kitten...



## npage123 (4 January 2019)

Hi there all fellow cat-lovers 

Sorry I'm going to ramble on a bit but I would welcome any advice to my question in the subject line.

We haven't had our 8 month old kitten spayed yet, and she's either having a 'big' first season, because when she's using the litter tray, her urine is stained/tainted with watery blood - OR she's possibly got cystitits or something else...

I've only noticed this today in the litter tray after work, so will be booking her to see the vet tomorrow for an investigation.

She doesn't seem bothered/in pain at all, her eating and drinking is normal as well the amount of playing with the other cat.  She's not straining when she's weeing and I feel she's not using the litter tray any more than usual, as she's always liked a long drink from fresh water directly from the bathroom basin or the dog's large water bowel, or the kitty's own water fountain, so she's always had frequent visit to the litter tray same as before.  The only difference I've noticed it that she's cleaning her back end much more than usual.

So my guess is that the vet would initially want to feel for any enlarged kidneys or if she's been able to empty her bladder, and take a blood sample to see if there's any problems with her kidneys.  She'll probably also be able to confirm whether Tula is in season, or not.

I've also spotted on google that it could be complicated and more tricky to do a spaying when there's already bleeding (e.g. when the cat is having a season), and if it's cystitis, they need to go on a course of antibiotic tablets for four to six weeks!

I'm obviously just speculating with what I think would be the first treatment needed, but what if the vet wants a sample of urine?  She's quite a lively kitten and I think it's going to be really tricky to catch some urine in a small sample pot! I'll probably lift off the hoods to their litter trays for easier access for myself, and hover around the litter tray when she looks as if she's ready to do a wee, and then try and slide an old saucer covered in clingfilm (to keep the sample as clean as possible) underneath her as she's doing a wee, and then transfer it into the sample pot.  The vet will probably give her own advice, but have any of you had to do this and could you please give me tips on collecting the sample easily?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SOS (5 January 2019)

If the vet needs a sample and she uses a litter tray they will probably sell you some Katkor. A small plastic, ball litter which allows the cat to feel like it is peeing on litter but is completely unabsorbant. The sample is then syringed into the tube. Urine samples are expected to have a degree of debris in, and this is accounted for when examining them.

The vets diagnosis/course of treatment may differ from google so I would avoid searching too much as it may cause unnecessary stress to yourself!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 January 2019)

I have had special cat litter from the vet for collecting a sample, in the past.  If you haven't seen the vet yet, perhaps speak to the receptionist to get some litter, so that you can take the sample on your first visit.


----------



## Umbongo (5 January 2019)

Cats don't bleed when in heat. Probably cystitis or a urinary tract infection. Would be very unusual for such a young cat to have kidney problems.
Signs of a cat being in season are vocalising more, howling for a mate and generally acting a bit loopy at home!
Get some katkor or another type of non-absorbable cat litter. Once she has urinated, you can collect a sample from the litter tray. The special cat litter comes with a pipette and sample pot.


----------



## npage123 (5 January 2019)

Thank you very much, all three of you, for your input! You are all 100% correct.  The vet agreed that it won't be her being in heat that's causing this bleeding.  She has given me good old metacam to use for a few days and to assess if things improve or not regarding the bleeding.  Interestingly she said occasionally it could be something that has changed in a cat's environment, or something that has caused them stress, to lead to this bleeding.  She did give me the option of buying the special non-absorbable cat litter and pipette/syringe today, or to see how it goes and come and collect it after a few days if there's no improvement.  As I live very close to the veterinary surgery, I said I'll collect the necessary stuff within a few days if it's necessary.  With the sample they'll be able to ascertain whether it's a bacterial infection or cystitis.  I'm so glad that there's something like Katkor available - I honestly don't think I would have been able to 'catch' any samples while she's in the act of urinating!


----------



## SOS (6 January 2019)

npage123 said:



			I'm so glad that there's something like Katkor available - I honestly don't think I would have been able to 'catch' any samples while she's in the act of urinating!
		
Click to expand...

Yes leave that to us professionals Thankfully most cats will go urinate on non absorbable litter but some dogs are smaller than cats now and getting non-invasive samples can be difficult. If you ever have to free catch a urine sample, wear gloves and remove the container BEFORE they finish if not they are very good at knocking it all out of your hand!

Fingers crossed the meds will help her feel more comfortable and she will soon be on the mend.


----------



## npage123 (7 January 2019)

Thank you Saddleoversofa.  Yes, always best to take pets to vets  
I think she's already on the mend!  Unless she just urinated less during today so there's not as much to see.  I'll monitor her closely over the next few days.
If I do end up having to get a sample of her urine, I think best course of action would be to have her supervised in one of the bedrooms, without the other cat and dogs, so I know for sure it's her sample that I'm collecting.  But as (I think) she's better already, maybe it won't even come to that, fingers crossed.
Thanks again for everyone's replies.


----------



## rara007 (9 January 2019)

All fixed now?


----------



## npage123 (1 February 2019)

So sorry Rara007 - I haven't noticed your message until today.

Yes, I'm very happy to report that the bleeding started getting less from day 2 and continued to get less until *relief* no problems any more.  

She has however most certainly had her first season shortly after the 'bleeding in the urine' episode.  Exactly the behaviour that Umbongo has described above.  She was calling non-stop for a boy cat (luckily there's none hovering around our home), quite restless and when stroking her, she'd lie down flat on her tummy but prop up her hindlegs and lift her tail straight up into the air.  (I guess similiar to a mare winking at geldings/stallions?)  

The plan is to have her spayed and microchipped asap!


----------

